
Lithium levels in tap water and psychotic experiences in adolescents - DanBC
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29895414
======
e_d_e_v
If you've never heard of it, not far from Atlanta, there's this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithia_Springs,_Georgia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithia_Springs,_Georgia)
. Interesting history there, about "restorative" lithia water springs.

------
dzhiurgis
Is there any dietary sources for lithium?

Partner just told me a story she used to put Lithium drops in her friend water
(reasoning that after 10 days when it comes to action people usually come to
their sense and seek professional help, but it didn't work in this case and
friend tried to self healing and eventually relapsed).

~~~
NullPrefix
Did the friend know that your partner added lithium to her drink?

~~~
dzhiurgis
Unsure, but for a person with thoughts that someone is following her,
revealing that they are putting something in their drink might be
catastrophic.

------
DanBC
The full title is _Lithium levels in tap water and psychotic experiences in a
general population of adolescents._

------
hindsightbias
One wonders what would be found if outsourcing corporations audited their
partners tap water.

------
ncmncm
p = 0.021

"Aquatic lithium has no significant effect on incidence of self-reported
psychosis."

As I understand it, there is supposed to be about a factor of two difference
between the dose that actually does any good, and acute toxicity. So trace
amounts are not expected to help those people who could benefit from lithium
medication.

Please correct me if I have misunderstood this.

------
jmpman
How long until a community supplements their water supply with lithium?

